# ibuypower.com



## devil22 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've never used it...but I've heard good things.

www.ibuypower.com

I want a decent computer that I won't need to spend much money at first but still get a good and easily upgradable system later. So far this is what I want

http://www.ibuypower.com/confirm/configurator-p4-800ht.htm

I just messed with the colors (case and drives are black)...added a dvd drive...got rid of the 56k modem...added the round cables and came up with $681. I know it doesn't come with a monitor or a OS. But I can take care of thet pretty easily.

So do you guys think I'm getting ripped? I know its not the best out there but I can't afford the best. Just hoping this is something I get pay for now...then upgrade later.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## devil22 (Oct 8, 2003)

no opinions??? Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

No, that's not bad at all!


----------



## clydemoore (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devil22:_
> *I've never used it...but I've heard good things.
> 
> www.ibuypower.com
> ...


*

I had iBuyPower.com put a computer together for me with an Asus p4c800 motherboard, Pentium 4 2.4 GHz processor, and Raid 0 - dual 80 Gigabyte Wester Digital Hard Drives and a few other things amounting for nearly $1900.

It took iBuyPower.com a month to ship the computer, two weeks past the initial estimated date.

After more than a week of supposedly being tested, they ship the computer with defective media reader and speakers.

They charged me $80 for Corsair memory upgrade and install ordinary Kingston "Value Memory" -- insist they did me a favor and say Corsair memory is unreliable. They won't refunded the difference. Reseller Web sites put Corsair memory at nearly $100 more than the memory in my machine.

They charged me for Sony DVD player and install a generic player.

They Poorly installed the Thermo monitor unit, so it reads the back of the unit's temperature on 3 displays instead of CPU, Hard Drive, and top of computer.

For more info check out,

http://burlingtonvt.org/society-and-culture/discussion-boards/messages/232.html 
http://cvpcug.addr.com/cvpcug/newsletter/from-the-editor/editor-2003-10.html*


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

If you want a good, cheap computer get it from Dell.

Watch the ads and you can get free shipping or free upgrades.

They didn't get to be the best online seller by accident.

Not a state of the art machine but more than you will probably
need for years to come..


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iBuypower=Rip-Off PoS computers

I ordered my first desktop from them, while they don't ship proprietary hardware, I got my first one with the wrong OS on it, I sent it back, then it had a defective modem, I called support, they sent me a new one, had me install it and send back the old one even though I paid for On-Site repair, and their main headquarters is only about three hundred miles away from me. The thing constantly overheated, the 'gamer' case I paid extra for was a PoS generic thing that constantly was cutting me when I tried to work on it, late delivery both times, hard to understand non-english speaking support. I'll rate them a -10.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes I agree, Dell is the way to go.


----------



## clydemoore (Oct 26, 2003)

I think it is only fair to update you all regarding my purchase of the computer put together by iBuyPower.com! After filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau ( http://bbb.org ), iBuyPower has decided to honor their RMA and refunded the money for the 6-in-1 media reader/writer. They have sent me cheaper speakers than the origninal set, but these speakers do work.

And they sent the two 512 MB PC3200 DDR DRAM modules. And guess what? The Corsair memory is compatible with the Asus motherboard, just like Corsair and Asus said they would be. I have sent the cheaper memory back.


----------

